

Android alternative (CyanogenMod) gets $7M funding boost - dan1234
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24160554

======
brickmort
That's pretty awesome, I only really learned about CyanogenMod this week. Has
anybody tried installing it on their device?

